# DH001 - The Dales Ripper: A Dolhuin campaign (homebrew)



## Golandrinel (Feb 19, 2003)

First off this is a great section ... I'm sad that it's taken me so long to get here!

Secondly, my campaign is a play by post, online, homebrew campaign. Instead of eat up the bandwidth here, below is the link to the in character pages of the campaign.

Enjoy! (or not, as the case may be!)

> Click here to go to Dolhuin <


----------



## Golandrinel (Feb 19, 2003)

A little taste:

The Dolhuin campaign setting is a world world at war. We join Dolhuin at a turbulent time. The servants of the chaos god Ghenri have smashed the denizens of the eastern continent of Yu Sehn, the scant survivors of which began to land on the shores of the country of Peredonia just over 6 months ago. 2 months later the first demon ships were sited and now the whole of the eastern side of the continent of Bru-Deyn find itself in the firm grasp of war. 

A necessary alliance has been drawn up between many of the countries of Bru-Deyn. Armies have mobilised and coastal forts are now the front line in a war that will sweep the planet .. if left unchecked.

DH001 The Dales Ripper sees our heroes thrown together as "recruits" for the fornt line ... unfortunately, on their way they come across some disturbing incidents ... has the enemy already breached the coastal defenses.

This campaign is low fantasy with the overpowering stench of horror....


----------

